# Information Source for Simrad NSS Evo3



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I know a lot of people have been looking for help with their Evo3 machines. I stumbled on to this today. There is also a feature where you can email questions after the webinar. It's very comprehensive, maybe a tad more catered to offshore applications, but still very helpful.

You can catch Simrad Live at 6 p.m. (CDT) on Tuesday, June 16 for part II of their Simrad NSS evo3 "deep dive". Simrad's Sean Edmunds will demonstrate the key features of the NSS evo3 system to help you get the most out of your time on the water.

If you have any questions or comments, send them to [email protected].


----------

